# New to FF & Surrogacy!!



## Sarah123 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi, I am new to FF but so excited to have found this site after having read so many of the posts and now finaly registered and able to post myself. Due to cancer I have had to have a hsyterectomy so my hope of having a child naturally are no longer possible and I had almost given up the dream of having a family when someone suggested I look into surrogacy. I have done some initial reseach and there is a wealth of info out there which is very informative. It would be wonderful to mail/talk to anyone that has experience of surrogacy as there still seems to be so many unanswered questions. Looking forward to hearing from someone. Much love Sxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello, 
welcome to FF, I too had cancer and a TAH/BSO I am also lucky enough to have twins via surrogacy, anyway just wanted to say hi and pm me if you have any specific questions
Sam


----------



## Sarah123 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi, thanks for such a quick response, when I work out how I will send you a PM. I notice people use a lot of abbreviations on this site, some obvious others I really cant work out  . Is there is a list of the anywhere? Thanks Sx


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there and welcome!!! So sorry to hear your story but surogacy is definitely an option for you and there are many people in your situation who now have their family, so it can happen for you too!! - we are halfway through our surrogacy and you are welcome to PM (personal message) me anytime too. Just click on the scroll icon by the caterpillar with glasses! Actually I think its prob a bookworm.

I am sure there is an abbreviation list somewhere although not sure where, but if you do a search it should come up - in the meantime if you have any queries just ask away and someone will always help if they can.

Loads of love 
Apricot xxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Sarah welcome to FF and the surrogacy board, I am sure you will get lots of info and answers answered, just shout if you need a hand 

Take a look at this, its a page of abbreviations 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,202/

Love Jo
x x


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi All

I am new to this area and this board, but I need some serious advice please. My history, conceived naturally 2006 and m/c'd at 2.5 mths, Had 4 IVF goes using own eggs, no joy, just one chemical pg.  then decided to move to donor treatment abroad, prior to this had NK cells test, all fine.  Moved to Reprofit, Czech, May 2009, failed first attempt. Used both donor eggs and sperm, although DH's sperm ok he decided he would rather we had a better chance with younger donors and for it not to be biologically ours either way.

Jul 09 has hysteroscopy at Reprofit, nothing found which may cause failed implantation/m/c.  Back Sept 09 for 2nd FET go, as consultant said worth one more shot. BFP, however lost at 6/7 weeks. Back for fresh cycle 13/4/10. test day this Sun, but although had good signs to start with and it give you 65% chance rather than 35% with FET, its now not looking good.  had 3 put back to give me extra chance, I am either losing one or all I reckon, though upped progesterone.

I have thought about surrogacy before as people suggested when trying with own eggs.  I know Ineed to keep up my PMA, but I would rather also look at alternatives. We may have between 1 and 3 frozen embryos from the donor, should find out by end of the week. Are there any surrogates/clinics in the UK who will be a surrogate to a donor embryo -which are classed as ours at the end of the day, which the clinic states 

Any advice gratefully received, Im 47 just and this is my last year to try to be a mummy because costs have been astronimical and Im not sure where I would find costs for a surrogate, but first I need to know if it is an option. My friend went to my Reprofit clinic with a surrogate but her own eggs/DH's sperm were used.  

Thanks in anticipation
Olga xxxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello Olga,
I'm so sorry to read of your miscarriages and your heartache thus far  Sadly you will not find any clinics in the UK that will treat a surogate with a donor embie as this is not classed as surrogacy and to get a PO for a surrogacy arrangement, one of the parents must be genetically related to the baby; therefore using a donated embryo with a surrogate would mean it would not be possible for you to get a PO granted, this would be classed as adoption as far as I am aware (a whole new complex ball game) using a donor egg with a surroagte and your husbands/partners sperm would be ok as one of you would be genetially related to the baby. (This is why your friend could go to reprofit wirh her surrogate but using her own eggs/dh's sperm). *see the legal thread here in the surrogacy board and also read the HFEA site re: surrogacy. I wish you luck on your journey, whatever you decide to do.
Sam


----------



## Sarah123 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi All,
Just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone for their support - what a wonderful site! S xx


----------

